# The BBQ 4 U get to gether 07 and cook off.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, how about doing a cook off?  The stage is already set (6/15-17/07 in Virginia at www.smallcountry.com).  We will be getting together for a get to gether any way, why not show the public our talent.

Just a thought here but why not bring your cooker and lets cook some butts for the folks who will be camping.  They could be the judge.  We could turn this into a people's choice bbq competion.  All for fun.

I could probably get the owners to foot the bill for the butts.  NO PROMISSES HERE.  (They are in south america).

What is the thought of the folks who plan on attending?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Still Father's Day weekend huh?
 :roll:


----------



## john pen (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me !!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 11, 2007)

works for me... I got plenty of room to throw on some extra butts.

Cash prizes???  big honkin trophy???


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Sounds great.
> 
> The only problem is I can't even touch the stuff... let alone cook it.  [smilie=sorry.gif]
> 
> ...



Sure, no problem.  We could do a couple catigories if you want.  I dont believe my folks will have any problem with that.



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Still Father's Day weekend huh?
> :roll:



Puff, it is fathers day weekend.  There will be plenty of activites for the kids as well.  Bring them along and make it a family weekend.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 11, 2007)

I am going to see if I can plan a vacation around this date.  I have never been this far to the North before so I am a little scared.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 11, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Still Father's Day weekend huh?
> :roll:



Aw, don't worry Puff, you're not the only one that's not going to be able to make it. I'll be in the east coast, Savannah, that weekend for my brother's retirement from the Coast Guard Rescue Swimming. Have fun everyone, maybe next year!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 11, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am going to see if I can plan a vacation around this date.  I have never been this far to the North before so I am a little scared.



don't worry.. we is still south of the Mason Dixon line.... just have to watch out for those Northern agressors


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Sounds good.......if the campground furnishes the butts, we all can cook butts for all the campers to serve at lunch time.....
> As far as the competition goes, I say we furnish our own meat, have all 4 KCBS categories, each cooker can choose any of the 4 to compete in. The judging should be blind judging by 6 or so people selected as judges....say maybe the owners and employees of the campground.
> 
> Sorry Bill............relatives of the judges cannot compete in the competition. Maybe you could be the competition organizer and table captain......
> ...


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, how about doing a cook off?  The stage is already set (6/15-17/07 in Virginia at www.smallcountry.com).  We will be getting together for a get to gether any way, why not show the public our talent.
> 
> Just a thought here but why not bring your cooker and lets cook some butts for the folks who will be camping.  They could be the judge.  We could turn this into a people's choice bbq competion.  All for fun.
> 
> ...



Is it to late to get in on this? I may be interested.

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 17, 2007)

Love to have ya.  Call and make the reservations.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

Bill,

I'll have to look at the work schedule and see if I can get the family over there.

BTW...Where are you in relation to the Yorktown area?

Tim


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?fo ... A&zipcode=

it's out past Richmond, off 64...  I used to have a summer place


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Tim, its about and hour west of Richmond from ya off I-64.  

 Bobberqer, when did you have a summer place there?  Drop me a PM if ya want.


----------



## grill master d (Mar 8, 2007)

well horse hockey!!would love to be there  i do a week long family reunion for 70!!! sounds like fun....next time


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2007)

Id venture a guess at us being less than three months away from bbq-4-u paloza...or ...the big drunk !!

Hey Bill..Im gonna make reservations this week. Should I mention Im with this group or will that cast some black cloud over me even before I get there ????


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 19, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Id venture a guess at us being less than three months away from bbq-4-u paloza...or ...the big drunk !!
> 
> Hey Bill..Im gonna make reservations this week. Should I mention Im with this group or will that cast some black cloud over me even before I get there ????



You mean more of a black cloud than what's usually cast over you?


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":ethkquba]Id venture a guess at us being less than three months away from bbq-4-u paloza...or ...the big drunk !!
> 
> Hey Bill..Im gonna make reservations this week. Should I mention Im with this group or will that cast some black cloud over me even before I get there ????



You mean more of a black cloud than what's usually cast over you?[/quote:ethkquba]

Those are snow clouds...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, if your making reservations tell them you are with the BBQ 4 U group.  They are trying to keep us all together.


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Yep, if your making reservations tell them you are with the BBQ 4 U group.  They are trying to keep us all together.



Tucked away from the general public no doubt...lol


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 19, 2007)

That was the one and only condition Bill's Dad put down for the weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 21, 2007)

A good question was brought up to me in a PM about the campground.  

_Fishing_.  No licence needed.  Its  a private lake and stocked with bass, bluegill, cats and crappy.  There are a few boats for rent and I have one row boat on the lake that anyone can use at any time.  Most people like to fish from the shoreline.  Never tried smoked bass but I bet its good.  

We should be in a secluded spot but not too far off the path.  I want the campers to see how real BBQ is made.  

I did talk to my Dad about the meat.  He will provide the meat that we want to cook for the campers.  We can do a peoples choice judging.  I will take care of setting all that up from here.  

I tried to get my brothers band lined up for Saturday night but he is already booked that night   so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Anyone play the guitar?  Nothing like a bond fire with a guitar!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 21, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> A good question was brought up to me in a PM about the campground.
> 
> _Fishing_.  No licence needed.  Its  a private lake and stocked with bass, bluegill, cats and crappy.  There are a few boats for rent and I have one row boat on the lake that anyone can use at any time.  Most people like to fish from the shoreline.  Never tried smoked bass but I bet its good.
> 
> ...



You should only hope and pray that Woody doesn't show up!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe you could check with Woodm.............no forget it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got another commitment to the get to gether.  Jeff Harless (Joe Boys BBQ) and his lovely girlfriend will be there as well.  Thats 10 "teams" so far.

Dad has given us a field location that we can both cook in and camp there.  The map has a colored area drawn on it.  

Dont forget to bring something to cook and share on friday night.  I am thinking about doing tri tip.


----------



## john pen (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got of the phone with the campground..All was goin well till I mentioned I was with the bbq-4-u group..I'd tell you folks the reply, but it would be more suited for the blue room...  

Only kidding of course...reservation made !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 5, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> With much regrets, I have had to cancel my reservation.
> 
> My work schedule has made some major changes that is also affecting my competition schedule as well.  I have it worked out to make the Norfolk SlamminBBQ competition, but that may be the only one for the year.
> 
> ...



You will be missed.  Just lined up a car show for the same weekend.  Dont sweat it, we will see ya in Norfolk.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2nki6pjh]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the wife can get the time off (she just started a new job) I would like to haul the Stumps over and play with yall if ya don't mind.

Bill, you lined up a job for that weekend?  You gonna miss your own shindig? [/quote:2nki6pjh]

We would love to have ya Big Mike.  

Heck no, thats Charlie that will be missing the shindig.  I wouldn't miss it for the world.  Cant think of a better way to spend a fathers day.


----------

